# sosyal, sosyolojik, toplumsal



## hhtt

1. "İyi inclenemesi gereken *sosyolojik olaylar *vardır.

2. "İyi inclenmesi gereken *sosyal olaylar *vardır.

3."İyi incelenmesi gereken *toplumsal olaylar* vardır."

Yukarıdaki üç cümlede geçen "sosyolojik olaylar", "sosyal olaylar" ve "toplumsal olaylar" içerik bağlamında tamamen aynı mıdır?

Teşekkürler.


----------



## themadprogramer

*toplumsal *can also mean *public (ex. beledie ya da bir kasabaya ait olaylar)*


----------



## hhtt

Ahmet Akkoç said:


> *toplumsal *can also mean *public (ex. beledie ya da bir kasabaya ait olaylar)*



Bence sanki biraz hatalı gibi çünkü buna "*toplumsal" *değil de galiba *"kamusal" *veyahut *"kamusal alan" *diyoruz, ama kamusal ve kamusal alanın yerlerine hiç toplumsal veya toplumsal alan dendiğini duymamıştım. Park gibi yerlere belki "*halka açık alan*" denilebilir.

Teşekkürler.


----------



## themadprogramer

Bu bizim genellikle Türkçe kelime kullanalım diye sosyal yerine toplumsal dememizden kaynaklanıyor.

Social Status -> Sosyal/Toplumsal Statü

Ama gel gör ki aslında toplumsal şöyle de olabiliyor:

Public Issue -> Toplumsal Mesele/Sıkıntı


----------



## Gemmenita

hhtt said:


> (...)
> Yukarıdaki üç cümlede geçen "sosyolojik olaylar", "sosyal olaylar" ve "toplumsal olaylar" içerik bağlamında tamamen aynı mıdır?



Merhaba,

Bence 'toplumsal' ile 'sosyal' aynı anlamda olabilir.
İkisi de = toplumla ilgili >>> İngilizcesi : social ('society'nin sıfatı)
Fakat  'sosyal' Fransızcasıdır!

Ama 'sosyolojik'e gelirsek,  o tam bambaşka:
'Sosyolojik', 'sosyoloji'nin sıfatıdır.

sosyoloji= Toplum bilimi

İngilizcesi : 'sociological/sociologic' dir.
Örnek:
Sociolojik araştırma = sociological research


----------



## hhtt

Gemmenita said:


> Merhaba,
> 
> Bence 'toplumsal' ile 'sosyal' aynı anlamda olabilir.
> İkisi de = toplumla ilgili >>> İngilizcesi : social
> Fakat  'sosyal' Fransızcasıdır!
> 
> *Ama 'sosyolojik'e gelirsek,  o tam bambaşka:*
> 'Sosyolojik', 'sosyoloji' biliminin sıfatıdır.
> 
> sosyoloji= Toplum bilimi
> 
> İngilizcesi : 'sociological/sociologic' dir.
> Örnek:
> Sociolojik araştırma = sociological research



Ama sosyolojik araştırma zaten toplumsal bir araştırmadır.


----------



## Gemmenita

Tabii ki bu üç kelimenin  kökü sonunda Fransızca 'société' = toplum (İngilizce 'society') den gelir.
Ama tam anlam olarak 'sosyolojik', '_sosyoloji_ ' _(toplum_ _bilimi)_ _ile_ _alakalı_ demektir,  'sosyoloji' kelimesinin sıfatıdır.
'Sosyolojik araştırma' da '_sosyoloji_' _bilimin_ _açısından_ _araştırma_ demektir.

Sadece 'araştırma'yla da değil, nerede olursa, 'sosyolojik' kelimesi, '_sosyoloji'ile_ _alakalı_ anlamına gelir. ( yani 'toplum _bilimin'_e işaret ediyor, 'toplum'a değil).
Çevirirken bu çok önemli bir nokta.


----------



## hhtt

Gemmenita said:


> Tabii ki bu üç kelimenin  kökü sonunda Fransızca 'société' = toplum (İngilizce 'society') den gelir.
> Ama tam anlam olarak 'sosyolojik', '_sosyoloji_ ' _(toplum_ _bilimi)_ _ile_ _alakalı_ demektir,  'sosyoloji' kelimesinin sıfatıdır.
> 'Sosyolojik araştırma' da '_sosyoloji_' _bilimin_ _açısından_ _araştırma_ demektir.
> 
> Sadece 'araştırma'yla da değil, nerede olursa, 'sosyolojik' kelimesi, '_sosyoloji'ile_ _alakalı_ anlamına gelir. ( yani 'toplum _bilimin'_e işaret ediyor, 'toplum'a değil).
> Çevirirken bu çok önemli bir nokta.



Ama kelimelerin direk karşılıkları değil de dilimizdeki karşılık ve kullanımları önemlidir, bu açıdan baklınca ... ?

Teşekkürler.


----------



## Rallino

Bana göre:
Toplumsal = tüm toplumu ilgilendiren 
Sosyolojik = sosyoloji biliminin araştırma konusu dâhilinde olan (toplumbilimsel) 
Sosyal = iletişim ve arkadaş çevresi ile ilgili


----------



## Gemmenita

hhtt said:


> Ama kelimelerin direk karşılıkları değil de dilimizdeki karşılık ve kullanımları önemlidir,...



Aslında burada direkt karşılığı vermiğe çalışmıyorum ki, _doğru ve gerçek_ karşılığı veriyorum.

sosyal = social,e (Fr)= _société_ ile ilgili. (société = toplum)
sosyolojik = sociologique (Fr) = _sociologie_ ile ilgili.(sociologie = toplum bilimi)



Rallino said:


> Sosyolojik = sosyoloji biliminin araştırma konusu dâhilinde olan (toplumbilimsel)


Katılıyorum.

Nasıl ki TDK'de de aynen öyle geçmiş:


> *sosyolojik
> sıfat (l ince okunur)  Fransızca sociologique*
> _sıfat_ Toplum bilimsel





> *toplum bilimsel
> sıfat  *
> _sıfat_ Toplum bilimiyle ilgili olan, sosyolojik



Ama bence _Toplumsal_ ile _sosyal_ aynı şeyler, sadece birincisi Türkçe, ikincisi ise Fransızca!

TDK:



> *sosyal
> sıfat, toplum bilimi (l ince okunur)  Fransızca social*
> _sıfat, toplum bilimi_ Toplumsal





> *toplumsal
> isim, toplum bilimi  *
> _isim, toplum bilimi_ Toplumla ilgili, topluma ilişkin, içtimai, maşerî, sosyal


----------



## hhtt

Benim anlamadığım şimdi toplumsal ile toplum bilimselin farkı. Bu farkı somut bir örnek üzerinden kıyaslama yolu ile gösterebilir misiniz?

Teşekkürler.


----------



## Gemmenita

Mesela birkaç örnek _sosyolojik_ için, hepsi '_socioloji_ _bilimiyle ilgili/toplum bilimsel'_ anlamında:

sosyolojik teoriler
sosyolojik analizi
sosyolojik düşünce
sosyolojik yöntemin kuralları

Birkaç örnek de _sosysal_ için, hepsi '_société ile ilgili/ toplumsal'_ anlamında:

toplumsal/sosyal kurallar
toplumsal/sosyal ilişkiler
toplumsal/sosyal gelişme
toplumsal/sosyal sistem
toplumsal/sosyal davranış
toplumsal/sosyal sınıf farkları
toplumsal/sosyal statü

Cümlede örnek de istiyorsanız mesela buradan:



> Durkheim, tıpkı doğa bilimlerinde olduğu gibi sosyoloji için de bilimsel bir yöntemi savunur bu klasikleşmiş eserinde. *Sosyolojik bir yöntem* nasıl oluşturulabilir? Açıkçası *sosyolojik olgular*ın ilk nedenleri araştırıldığında felsefenin önerdiği kavram ve nosyonlardan bağımsız bir *toplumsal işleyiş sistemi* ile karşılaşırız. Psikolojinin ve bireyin değeri yok sayılmamakla birlikte bir takım öznelliklerin dışında yer alan toplumsal olguları açıklamak için gözleme, incelemeye ve nedenlere dayalı bambaşka bir sisteme gereksinim vardır. Toplumsal olgular bir rastlantı değildir, kendi başına keyfî bir oluşum izlemezler, aksine incelenmeye müsait birer _“şey”_ olarak önümüzde dururlar. Ve _“şeylerin sırrını ortaya çıkarabilecek tek şey yöntemsel deneylerdir.” _Durkheim bilimsel rasyonalizmi *sosyolojik fenomenlere *uygular ve sosyoloji yapmanın kelimenin tam anlamıyla doğanın yasalarını keşfetme seviyesinde bir bilim olduğunu söyler:
> _“Özetlemek gerekirse, belirlediğimiz yöntemin nitelikleri şunlardır: Öncelikle bu yöntem her türlü felsefeden bağımsızdır …_ _İkinci olarak, bizim yöntemimiz nesneldir. *Sosyal olaylar*ın birer şey olduğu ve böyle ele alınmaları gerektiği düşüncesiyle donatılmıştır… Bizim yöntemimizin üçüncü temel niteliği yalnızca *sosyolojik *olmasıdır. Karmaşık olmaları nedeniyle, *sosyal olgular* ya bilime uymayan şeyler ya da yalnızca psişik veya organik nitelikteki temel koşullarına indirgenerek, yani kendi özgün doğalarından arındırılarak bilime dâhil olabilen şeyler olarak görülmüştür sıklıkla. Buna karşın bizler, sosyal olguları özgün niteliklerinden arındırmadan bilimsel olarak incelemenin mümkün olduğunu göstermeye çalıştık_.



vb.


Bazen _kavrama_ göre ikisi de kullanılabilir, mesela 'sosyolojık olgu' ile 'sosyal olgu' gibi ama tabii ki #10.deki tanımlara göre anlamları biraz farklı olacak.


----------

